# My new baby boy



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey,

I thought I'd show off my new baby boy I picked out. He is 8 wks now. One more month until I can pick him up and see him irl for the first time. I'm so excited!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he is just adorable!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He is adorable! So excited for you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a cutie pie. I see you're in Ga, mind if I ask who you're getting him from?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

he's a cutie pie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a doll! I know what it is like to wait, but then the day will come when you pick him up. The moment when he puts a thread between your heart and his will come soon. It is a wonderful time. Treasure every second.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh he is precious. And I know the waiting is hard but well worth it.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh how adorable :tender:

Will be the longest 4 weeks of your life LOL


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable, congratulations!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is absolutely precious!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

what a cutie!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

He is too cute!! I know the next four weeks are gonna drag waiting for your new baby. I feel for you but he'll be well worth it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, so adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He is cute as can be! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:heart::smootch::tender: HE'S PRECIOUS:wub::wub2::smootch:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, be still my heart!
The birth pains have ensued. . . labor is in progress. . . is everything ready to bring home that sweet little bundle? The aunties are here coaching, holding our breaths & praying all goes well! Please keep us posted as the day draws near. So, so happy with you!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

He's adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh!!! I do love puppies!!!! He is so cute!!!! I know how excited you are!!! Can't wait til you get him and hear all about him! Do you have a name picked yet???


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Awww congrats ................!!!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

He is absolutely adorable!!! :wub: Four weeks will fly by. So exciting! :chili: Wanda and Lily


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, how cute! I bet you can't wait. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paolacastro1974 (Mar 13, 2013)

of what a cutie! congrats!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh he is SO CUTE!!!! And maltese puppies just get cuter and cuter! Congratulations!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

He is so sweet and beautiful! 

Four weeks seem so long but anticipation is wonderful! Hope time will fly for you...! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He is so cute!! :wub:


----------



## furbabymama (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks all! My breeder is Fran lovitt. She has been awesome! 
I decided on the name Obi. I will keep you all updated with pictures when she sends me them. I can't wait to be a Maltese mama!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

furbabymama said:


> Thanks all! My breeder is Fran lovitt. She has been awesome!
> I decided on the name Obi. I will keep you all updated with pictures when she sends me them. I can't wait to be a Maltese mama!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love the name Obi . That's my special boy's name 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

furbabymama said:


> Thanks all! My breeder is Fran lovitt. She has been awesome!
> I decided on the name Obi. I will keep you all updated with pictures when she sends me them. I can't wait to be a Maltese mama!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh another Lovitt puppy!!!!! My Dewey is from Fran as well as 4 other fluffs from active members here! Fran is awesome!!! Can't wait to see pics! Dewey!s mama is Tess and his Dad is Bam Bam!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Awe puppy! So cute, can't wait for more pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

SOOO cute!!!! look at that lil nose :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi is just adorable! Look at those little paws!
Congratulations! 
The only thing that I found to make the time go by faster was lots shopping for puppy gear!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sooo cute!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So exciting !!!


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

Obi...Love the name! The nose is cute...oh but look at those eyes!! He is soooooo cute!! Can't wait to see more pics! He is adorable!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh another lucky Lovitt owner. He is gorgeous! :wub: :wub:


----------

